# Tonka X Summer puppies



## Glassbuttercup (Jan 22, 2012)

Well they finally arrived!! Two girls and a boy
I ended up taking Summer to the vet after a couple of hours of hard contractions and no puppies:no: They were all good sized since there was only three and the first two came out breach:doh: Any way here they are.....


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Beautiful


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Can't wait to watch them grow!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

How sweet!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Sweet photo of Mom and her babies!


----------



## EmAndDan (Jul 26, 2013)

That is sweet!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Awwwww soo cute!!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Glassbuttercup said:


> Well they finally arrived!! Two girls and a boy
> I ended up taking Summer to the vet after a couple of hours of hard contractions and no puppies:no: They were all good sized since there was only three and the first two came out breach:doh: Any way here they are.....
> View attachment 243913


Beautiful! :--heart: How is mom doing?

So, is the sire the "Tonka" I know, GCh. Ventures Boys N Toys? If so, he's one of my favorite dogs ever, and I would love to have pups from him.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Summer looks identical to Mercy in that picture. Is the sire Eldorado's Promises the best H3? Congratulations!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations! Does she like being a mom dog?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Summer and her babies are beautiful. 

Thank you for sharing the picture with us.

How is mom and her babies doing?


----------



## Glassbuttercup (Jan 22, 2012)

*more pictures *


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

They're a precious!! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Exciting!! Congratulations!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

What beautiful little chubbies they are. They are wonderful--I hope Summer is doing well now. I look forward to more puppy pictures.


----------



## starshine (Aug 31, 2008)

aaaawww how sweet  .. congratulations! hope all of you are doing fine.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

They are sooooo pretty!! ...and chubby!!


----------



## Glassbuttercup (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks everyone  They are little piggies!! Hey! The three little pigs!! Ha Ha  
I will keep the pictures coming as they grow!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Stephanie*



Glassbuttercup said:


> Thanks everyone  They are little piggies!! Hey! The three little pigs!! Ha Ha
> I will keep the pictures coming as they grow!


Congratulations to Summer, the Daddy Tonka and to her beautiful babies and to you.
Love the name Tonka, that is my Samoyed's name!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

They are adorable, congrats! They are three little piggies, lots of room at the milk bar!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Beautiful puppies and a beautiful mom....I'm looking forward to watching them as they grow


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Maybe your litter theme should be related to the three little pigs: how about "Huff and Puff"?


----------



## Glassbuttercup (Jan 22, 2012)

*Two week picttures!!*

I can't believe they are two weeks old already!!! It is going WAY too fast!!! 
They are getting so cute!!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh my, how cute  Thank you for making me smile this morning.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, these little ones are so beautiful!

Thanks for sharing the pictures with us all.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh my goodness, they are soooo cute! Love the heads


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Names?*

Do the little ones have names-they are so adorable.
I love the names of Summer and Tonka!
Tell them Congrats on beautiful babies!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Thank you, I so needed a lift this morning. They are beautiful!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

I believe this is the "Ice Cream Litter". The sire is GCh. Venture's Boys N Toys.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Adorable!!!! I can not wait to see them when they are 4 and 5 weeks...my favorite age!


----------



## Glassbuttercup (Jan 22, 2012)

Eowyn said:


> I believe this is the "Ice Cream Litter". The sire is GCh. Venture's Boys N Toys.


Yes it is


----------



## Glassbuttercup (Jan 22, 2012)

kfayard said:


> Adorable!!!! I can not wait to see them when they are 4 and 5 weeks...my favorite age!


I agree!! that is such a fun age!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Awwww they are ADORABLE! Thank you for posting pictures! Can't wait for more!!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Glassbuttercup said:


> I can't believe they are two weeks old already!!! It is going WAY too fast!!!
> They are getting so cute!!


Oooooh thank you for my puppy fix for the day. I love their smushy little faces and razor sharp looking toe nails.... I always find GR pups so interesting to look at. Their eyes are open now but look tiny in their faces, and the adult dogs will have such large looking eyes... I want to hold one soooo much!


----------



## Glassbuttercup (Jan 22, 2012)

*5 week old pictures *

Sorry I missed posting the 4 week old pictures. Here are some from today. It was their first time on the table


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I don't know of any cutest in the world than golden puppies. They are beautiful, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

That photo with the cat is the BEST!!


----------



## Glassbuttercup (Jan 22, 2012)

Sydney's Mom said:


> That photo with the cat is the BEST!!


They LOVE their Kitty


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Just seeing this thread. Congrats...they are so very cute!!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Beautiful!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Makes my heart go pitter-pat...


----------



## JBJ Goldens (Dec 16, 2012)

Awe too adorable love this age. 

Jana


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They're beautiful and so adorable. 

Love the picture of them with their Kitty, how cute.


----------



## Glassbuttercup (Jan 22, 2012)

*7 weeks old*

I only have one more week with my precious babies but I know that two of them will be going to great homes and their new owners are so excited to pick them up next week I will be keeping London to see how she turns out. Here they are at 7 weeks:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Such adorable babies!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Beautiful, beautiful pups. I'm sure you will miss them.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Beautiful babies. I'm glad you're keeping one. I hope you'll keep posting so we can watch London (boy or girl?) grow up.


----------



## Glassbuttercup (Jan 22, 2012)

OutWest said:


> Beautiful babies. I'm glad you're keeping one. I hope you'll keep posting so we can watch London (boy or girl?) grow up.


London is a girl Her registered name is going to be Buttercup's Ice Cream at Tea Time.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Glassbuttercup said:


> London is a girl Her registered name is going to be Buttercup's Ice Cream at Tea Time.


I love the name London! That is soooo cute! The pictures are adorable  I bet you will miss them like crazy


----------

